# Overpriced .22



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

When is the madness going to end?

Sorry to say a family member got all excited to finally find some coveted .22 ammo on the shelves of a gun store and paid double if not more than what it is worth. 
Even worse the gun store has the word discount in their name......to bad it does not reflect on their prices!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

It will stop when people quit paying the high prices.


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

It does not help when stores and dealers are telling people that they never have any in stock and if you want some it could be awhile before they get any more in.....a little misleading.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

$3.99 a box in Logan today. Als sale


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

$50 for a brick is outrageous.
Or at least it is for me.
I guess you live and you learn, or I hope he does.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

As I said in the other thread, I'm seeing enough cheap bricks around for sale to pick one up from time to time and not feel like I'm contributing to the shortage. I only care about plated hollow points. Most are in the $24 to $28 range and I've seen them in stock quite often, usually several times a week. In fact bought another brick of the rem 555 Thursday for $24.99, mostly for Christmas presents and I'm going to give a few bricks away as "tips" during an upcoming hunt.

Lead non-plated RN plinker crap can be found almost daily.

A guy can get'em at decent prices with a little patience and a little legwork. Paying 2x or 3x was the only way alot of people could get any ammo earlier this year... but paying that much now is just foolish.

Edit: 10 days ago Cabelas had 4 packs of the Federal 525 copper plated hollow points in a steel 50cal ammo can, for $119... they also had in those 1600 round remington "bucket of bullets". Its easing quite a bit if they can start carrying "bulk" deals.

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Packfish said:


> $3.99 a box in Logan today. Als sale


Huh, when I was there I just saw the remington for 4.49.

$45 a brick is tooo much for me. Last bricks I bought were black friday before SH happened... $15 for the Rem 22 Cyclone 500ct. Buy as many as you like.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

reb8600 said:


> It will stop when people quit paying the high prices.


THIS!!!! ^^^^

Im actually glad to see that places like Cabelas have been very fair on prices and haven't gouged people like other places. Although its big business, they seem pretty honest on ammo prices compared to our local scheisters on 2nd South in SLC....


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Packfish said:


> $3.99 a box in Logan today. Als sale


Saw that when I was in there on Saturday. Wouldnt buy them at that price. That is about $15 to high. Saw lots of things they said were on sale. Their sale prices were the normal price every where else. I was amazed how many people thought they were getting a deal.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Found some of the cheap Thunderbolt ones at Sportsman's in Ogden a while back. $24/500.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Cabelas had 2,100 rounds (Federal) in metal ammo box this morning for $109. Guy said he had 14 of them this morning....I got the last one. Comes out to $.05 a round which is is about as cheap as I have seen(?), plus the ammo box is a bonus.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea this is the 2nd time in about a month they've had those. Its getting better for sure. 

-DallanC


----------

